# Lemond Fillmore



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2007)

Went to my LBS to look at this, looked very nice in the flesh, seemed very good quality, steel frame which is not maybe modern by todays standards but everything else looked the biz. Bottom bracket had the outboard bearing arrangment, wheels had sealed cartridge bearings, large flange. quite liked the grey and black especially the nice clear coat all over it, very shiney  Only thing not so sure if it will take guards, seemed to have room for them, with mounts on back but none at front. All in all looks a good quality bike for the money. This bike apparently used to retail at £900 when first released a year or so ago ? Anyone care to comment ?


----------



## peejay78 (2 Oct 2007)

used to be 850. now about 400.

great parts, nice colour - gunmetal grey. has front and back brake. hi-flange hubs (looks nice) bontrager cranks and everything else (except wheels, these look a little sus, but is the same for langster, fuji, etc)

steel frame is not some luddite affectation, it's just a material, and for riding fixed it works better than anything else. all my bikes are steel anyway. 

if it doesn't take guards whack some raceblades on it or tubus. 

it is a lot of bike for the money. buy it.


----------



## BringMeMyFix (2 Oct 2007)

My wife's got full mudguards on hers with 700x25s. You just need a couple of p-clips on the front fork.

It's not exactly the same bike as it was at £850. They must've decided to re-pitch the concept at a more affordable pricepoint - not such fancy steel, no carbon accessories, downgraded crankset/brakes. But it's still a great bike in its £400ish incarnation. Classic Lemond geometry an' all that. Toe overlap is SEVERE on the smallest size, but you get used to these things


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2007)

yer noticed the differance when searching google, the black version with carbon fork looks the dogs danglies. Still looks interesting.


----------

